# Frage wegen Chat-Applet signieren



## TheDestroyer (17. Jan 2007)

Hey. Hab zur Zeit ein Projekt, bei welchem ich einen Chat schrieben muss. Da ich auf der Server meiner UNI connecten muss, hab ich hier im forum gelesen  das ich die klasse als jar erst nocch signieren muss. Das hab ich jetzt gemacht, aber wie geht es dann weiter. Man erhält ja anschliessen einen ordner "META-INF". Soll ich diesen wieder einfügen (nutze Eclipse), oder brauch ich das nicht mehr machen? Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand sagen, wie und was ich nun machen muss.
Danke


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Jan 2007)

In diesem Verzeichnis stehen die Schlüssel der Signatur für alle Klassen.
Das muss mit ins Jar-File gepackt werden.


----------



## TheDestroyer (17. Jan 2007)

ja aber ich will das doch anschliessend unter eclipse starten. muss das dann alles zusammen in das projekt in eclipse?


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Jan 2007)

Ich arbeite nicht mit Eclipse, kann dir also diese Frage nicht beantworten. Aber logisch betrachtet, ist es Teil deiner Jar-Datei, weil nur diese signiert werden kann. Bei deren Signierung wird dieser Ordner mit den Schlüsseln in der Jar-Datei abgelegt. Solltest du auf die Idee kommen den Ordner zu löschen oder zu manipulieren, wird deine Jar-Datei unbrauchbar. Das Zertifikat verliert dann seine Gültigkeit.


----------



## TheDestroyer (17. Jan 2007)

und wie kann ich anschliessend auf die Klasse zugreifen, in welcher sich die mainmethode befindet, wenn alles in der jar datei ist?


----------



## Wildcard (17. Jan 2007)

TheDestroyer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und wie kann ich anschliessend auf die Klasse zugreifen, in welcher sich die mainmethode befindet, wenn alles in der jar datei ist?


Ein Applet hat keine main   :bahnhof:


----------



## TheDestroyer (17. Jan 2007)

ok, falsch ausgedrückt. wie kann ich es starten? 

noch ne andere frage. bin ja dabei ein chat programm zu schreiben. Allerdings soll er nicht von meinem eigenen Server , sodern von dem meiner UNI, starten. Ist das in meinem quellcode richtig,weil dafür muss ich es ja signiern. also ich will nicht auf den localhost.
	
	
	
	





```
class Chat_Thread extends Thread implements Runnable
{
	public static final int PORT = 63631;

	Socket socket;
	static DataInputStream in;
	PrintStream out;
	Thread thread;
	static String name;
	
	static ImageIcon smilie1;
	
	public void start()
	{
		
		try	{
			
			socket = new Socket("isis1.cs.uni-magdeburg.de",PORT);
			in = new DataInputStream(socket.getInputStream());
			out = new PrintStream(socket.getOutputStream());
			
		} catch(IOException e) {	
			
			say("Verbindung zum Server fehlgeschlagen!");
			System.exit(1);
			
		}
.......
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Jan 2007)

TheDestroyer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und wie kann ich anschliessend auf die Klasse zugreifen, in welcher sich die mainmethode befindet, wenn alles in der jar datei ist?


Das ist immer die Klasse, die von Applet erbt, also die init()-Methode implementiert und damit das Applet initialisiert.
Die Einbindung in die HTML-Datei sieht dann so aus:

```
<applet archive="JarArchiv.jar" code="AppletKlasse.class" width="400" height="300" alt="Bitte Java aktivieren!">
</applet>
```


----------



## TheDestroyer (18. Jan 2007)

hab das noch nier gemacht, wie und wo füge ich diese html.dtei ein? ist der eigentlich code richtig, sprich die addressen-eingabe? sodass er auch auf die seite verbindet.
hab ja jetzt nen ordner wo sich das Signierte file drinnen befindet, u.a.eine Datei "certificate", "SignedApplet"(html-Datei) und "chatapplet" (jar). Muss ich das html jetzt mit firefox starten und dann in der Java-Konsole den html Text von dir angeben. Muss ich den html text eigentlich nur abändern oder kommt da noch etwas dazu?


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Jan 2007)

Du passt den Quelltext der HTML-Seite entsprechend an und lädst die HTML-Seite und das Applet (signierte Jar-Datei) auf einen Webserver. Der von mir gezeigte Applet-Tag ist soweit funktionstüchtig, aber nicht vollständig. Die anderen Attribute werden hier aber nicht benötigt und können weggelassen werden.

Für deine anderen Fragen guckst du mal in die FAQ:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6033

und hier hinein:
http://java.seite.net/chat/index.html


----------



## TheDestroyer (18. Jan 2007)

ja wie pass ich das denn an? kann man dafür frontpage nehmen,weil sonst weiss ich nicht wie.


----------



## Proggy (19. Jan 2007)

Gib doch den HTML-Text mit einem Text-Editor ein oder einem speziellen HTML-Editor, z.B. Phase5.
Frontpage sollte auch gehen.

Achte darauf, dass auch die Dateien mit der Endung .class im Jar-File vorhanden sind, bevor Du es signierst.


----------

